# Installing linux_base-f10



## Nippler (Oct 11, 2013)

I use portmaster to install linux_base-f10, and then it shows

```
pkg_create: couldn't resolve path for prefix: /compat/linux: No such file or directory
***[do-package]
```
Does it mean that I have to manually create that file?

My FreeBSD version is 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 11, 2013)

Have you enabled the Linux binary compatibility? Seems that you forgot to do that at first


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

It's not a file, it's a directory. It's where all the Linux binaries are kept and it should be created by the port if it doesn't exist.


----------



## zspider (Oct 11, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Have you enabled the Linux binary compatibility? Seems that you forgot to do that at first



`kldload linux`


----------



## Nippler (Oct 11, 2013)

I've tried and:

```
kldload: can't load linux: File exists
```

I've read this http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13583, but still don't know what to do next.


----------



## Nippler (Oct 11, 2013)

I've tried, and got this error:

```
kldload: can't load linux: File exists
```
I've read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13583, and this is what I got by `kidstat -v | grep lin`:

```
490 elink
                33 acpi/acpi_pci_link
                330 uhub/usb_linux
 2    1 0xc13d4000 32068    linux.ko (/boot/kernel/linux.ko)
                 2 linuxaout
                 1 linuxelf
```

Then, what should I do to install linux_base-f10?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 11, 2013)

Nippler said:
			
		

> I've tried and:
> 
> ```
> kldload: can't load linux: File exists
> ...



Add this couples of lines in /etc/fstab

```
proc		/proc		procfs	rw	0	0
linproc 	/compat/linux/proc	linprocfs	rw	0	0
```

Finally, reboot(8)() your machine.


----------



## kpa (Oct 11, 2013)

How about just `mount /proc` followed by `mount /compat/linux/proc` as root after editing /etc/fstab instead of mindlessly rebooting?


----------



## Nippler (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, cpu82

After rebooting,  it shows:

```
Mounting local file system:mount: /compat: No such file or directory.
Mounting /etc/fstab filesystem failed, startup aborted
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
init: /bin/sh on etc/rc terminated abnormally,going to single user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for :/bin/sh
```

After the command `fsck -y`, and reboot again, it still shows Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for:/bin/sh.

These are command I've done:

```
#mount -a
mount: /compat: No such fjile or directory
#df -h
Filesystem    Size   Used  Avail   Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2   18G    10k    6.8G    60%        /
devfs         1.0k   1.0k     0B   100%        /dev
procfs        4.0k   4.0k     0B   100%        /proc
```

What should I do to startup?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 11, 2013)

Try to create manually /compat/linux/proc directory as following `# mkdir -p /compat/linux/proc`


----------



## Nippler (Oct 12, 2013)

My problem is solved. Anyone help me mark this topic "solved"?


----------

